# Favorite Solar Kiln Design - Sites



## flht01 (Sep 5, 2006)

I've been Googling for solar kiln info and thought it might be a good idea to compile a list here. How about posting your favorite site/file.

View attachment 37684


I thought this one was ok.


----------



## scottr (Sep 5, 2006)

*Dryer#12*

There are 31 dryers on woodweb.com http.www.woodweb.com.knowledge_base/Solar_Kiln_Designs_2.html


----------



## flht01 (Sep 5, 2006)

scottr said:


> There are 31 dryers on woodweb.com http.www.woodweb.com.knowledge_base/Solar_Kiln_Designs_2.html



www.woodweb.com/knowledge_base/Solar_Kiln_Designs_2.html

Scott,
I fixed the link. Lot of options in those reports.
Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## scottr (Sep 5, 2006)

For some reason part 3 would not link . The design 12 is available in a technical report from the forest products lab .


----------



## scottr (Sep 8, 2006)

*link*

http://www.fpl.fs.fed.us/documnts/fputr/fputr7.pdf


----------



## flht01 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Solar Kiln plans*

Got a chance to view the Wood magazine's version of a solar kiln based on Dr. Gene's design. Looks like a good one to me. 

I started to attach a file but I'm not sure if it would break the rules, not sure if the plans are still available through the magazine's order dept or not.

Kevin


----------



## flht01 (Sep 22, 2006)

*American Woodworker - Solar Kiln*

I was surfing one of the "other" sawmill sites and read a post mentioning the October 2006 issue of American Woodworker #124 They have a nice write up on a solar kiln based on Dr. Gene Wengert's design thats been downsized for about 300 bf and, best of all, it's designed to be taken apart for storage when not in use. 

Kevin


----------



## flht01 (Mar 21, 2007)

I know this link has been posted before but I wanted to get it in a thread that a search might turn up.

Virginia Tech Solar Kiln

Everything you could want to know all in one area. This kiln is sized for 800+ bf with another link to one for about 2000+ bf.


----------

